# [PROJECT] Mountian Mods H2go "Black Ice"



## SystemViper (Jan 8, 2009)

*[PROJECT] Mountian Mods H2go "igloo"*

I am calling it "*igloo*" 
*igloo,*  My computers cold weather hut  

Well here we go, it took over a month and i just redesigned the intake and exhaust modules so i can put my resi, fan controllers, cd/dvd, aux ps and temp gages in without it looking to gnarly 

*PREMISS*: Using outside air, to pump it into a sealed case and cool everything then exhaust the warmer air. The setup has to not leak cool air so that I don’t freeze out my family. It’s 1c right now. Plus I feel the cool air will reduce the dew point when switching to Anti Freeze Cooling.
I have put this in water-cooling since I am moving to antifreeze in a week, but want to do some air tests to work the bugs out.

*Anti Freeze Cooling*. I have a 120.3 and 120.2 in a bucket of Antifreeze and Distilled water outside my benching window, I am using 4” dryer duct , 2 intake and 2 exhaust to move the air in and out. I am running my hoses thru one of the intake hoses to keep them very cold and not forming any condensation, plus it will lead to my intake module and my Swiftech 1u acrylic Resi and my Little Giant pump. From there they will go to my CPU waterblock and some Koolance Ram Coolers then back out to the outside rads. The loop will be.
>pump>rad1>rad2>cpu block>mem cooler>resi>pump> and non of this will be exposed to inside air.

So there is my basic write up, I will start with my Q9650 which did 4.86 on house air and some AxeRam 1200’s. I am hoping to break 5Ghz before I switch to the WC…

*Then comes the i7 runs,* 

I wanted to do this last year but to much happened, but I am ready now to go live so any comments are welcome…

I still need to hook up hte fans and Aux PS so I can turn on hte fans before firing upo the board and the wiring needs some cleaning up, but I have it running, pulling lots of air, built the window unit and will hook up the hoses for some air trials tomorrow, so I just wnated to post.... 

*Finally*


----------



## SystemViper (Jan 8, 2009)

Reserved More photos with intake and exhause attached,


----------



## SystemViper (Jan 8, 2009)

reserved photo's with watercooling setup....


----------



## SystemViper (Jan 8, 2009)

3rd WR for my Q9650 

and still have antifreeze to go.....


----------



## SystemViper (Jan 8, 2009)

results on anti freeze


----------



## SystemViper (Jan 8, 2009)

some i7 madness


----------



## EnergyFX (Jan 9, 2009)

Looking forward to the mods SytemViper.


----------



## SystemViper (Jan 10, 2009)

EnergyFX said:


> Looking forward to the mods SytemViper.



I tried it last night on air and got to 3rd for the WR Q9650, look above, now i am setting up the watercooling/antifreeze look, we got some frigid weather comming and i want #1


----------



## EnergyFX (Jan 10, 2009)

Where are you located??


----------



## SystemViper (Jan 10, 2009)

located in ct.....

I got some good pics of the setup with just the air running, i will post this weekend.

tonight it's 14f and sunday it will be 7f with nasty wind chill, I am shooting to have the WC/antifreeze loop set up, tested and running by then.....   here's to hoping....


----------



## SystemViper (Jan 15, 2009)

*2rd Place Q9650 WR*  *Freq : 5013.22 MHz (557.02 * 9)*


----------



## King Wookie (Jan 15, 2009)

Ok. Got your logic now.

The pics with the open case confused me.

Very inventive mate. Glad to see you having some success.


----------



## SystemViper (Jan 15, 2009)

King Wookie said:


> Ok. Got your logic now.
> 
> The pics with the open case confused me.
> 
> Very inventive mate. Glad to see you having some success.



Thanks, i addes more pics and will take more tonight as temps drop to -14c


----------



## King Wookie (Jan 15, 2009)

At 11-30 at night here I'm sitting at 24 deg c ambient. Your cooling system would be useless here. We hardly ever see 0 Deg c even in winter.


----------



## SystemViper (Jan 15, 2009)

yea, it's -8c right now and hte sun is just setting so it will go to -20c tonight and some wind chill..


----------



## SystemViper (Feb 23, 2009)




----------



## SystemViper (Feb 23, 2009)

*woot *

*Freq* : *5102.29 MHz **(537.08 * 9.5)*


*cpuZ*


----------

